# X-Trail T31 Front Brake Pad Query



## ozengines (Aug 11, 2010)

I have just changed the front rotors and pads due to a vibration when braking).
When I pulled the right pads out, the inner pad had a metal clip attached to the pad. When I opened the box with new pads there where two new metals clips there also. The left pads did not have a clip. I am guessing these are of no significance, are they a wear gauge ??
See attached picture link:
http://www.oldengine.org/members/plowe/xtrail/xtrail-pad-clip.htm


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes mate, they are the wear indicators. Can I please ask yout to post the part number for the pads and rotors if you still have the packing boxes handy?


----------



## ozengines (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Jalal
On the front I used DBA 2316 Rotors made by Disc Brakes Australia.
The front pads are Bendix DB1946 4WD, these have a Titanium Stripe so no bedding in is required. No more rotor vibration and they sure feel good. 
I changed the rear some time back so do not have the numbers.
As for prices my son works in the trade so they were cheap.
On looking on the Web SuperCheap Autos sell the rotors.
Pad info here below
4WD | Bendix


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate, I also found the DBA rotors and Bendix 4WD pads to be the best combination and lasts for ages compared to the factory set-up. The part number for the rotors you have provided seems to be the same rotors used in the Nissan Dualis. Not sure why DBA doesn't offer the slotted rotors for the T31 and the Dualis as they did offer them for the T30 models.

The rear pads and rotors of the T31 are exactly the same as the T30 models.


----------

